# Abbott export?



## Maijah (Feb 4, 2016)

Anyone heard of or have personal experience with this lab? From Germany. Thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 4, 2016)

Nein. 

Zehn zeichen.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 4, 2016)

Abbott and biotech pharmaclinico are the same thing with 2 different lab names


In 2013 the shit was very good especially the test 400

The orals had some complaints tho


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 4, 2016)

2009 biotech was everywhere by me..I bought a bottle of bio sust for $200 LOL


----------

